# Continuous Scrolling!!!



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

has anyone tried the “Continuous Scrolling” option on the Kindle Fire
I kind of like it,but, it’s a little funky if you’re using Text-To-Voice option...


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I've been using it but I keep tapping to flip the page instead of scrolling. it is a neat feature once you get used to it.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I tried it on an ipad and did not like it.  I prefer to turn or change my page like a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use it on my iPad but do on my iPhone.  Like it with the smaller screen.

Betsy


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

why isn’t it available on Paperwhite


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> why isn't it available on Paperwhite


eInk is an inherently different display technology. Even where there is 'scrolling' on the PW or Voyage or Oasis with the latest update -- available on the home screen and in the store -- it's more shifting page down vs continuous scroll.


----------



## Sharon Rosen (Nov 14, 2018)

I use the Kindle highlights feature all the time, and continuous scrolling is really helpful when I'm creating highlights. If I'm trying to highlight a large portion of text that goes on to the next page, I switch to continuous scrolling first. I also find it's helpful when reading on my phone since the screen size is so small. On my larger devices though, it feels too strange to read that way!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I checked my Fire HD8 last night, downloaded all system and component updates, and I do not see this feature. Is it found somewhere other than on the Aa menu?

I like using it on my iPhone, wish you could still use Immersion Reading and Speak Screen. Footnotes do not pop up, but jump to footnote location, and they need better navigation (scroller on right side with markers for previous locations etc., if not some analog of Page View). And I wish it would just switch to Paged mode with books that have audiobook companions when you push Play icon instead of reminding you that ‘immersion reading not currently supported in Scrolling view’. So room for improvement.

Fire Phone has ‘auto scroll’ but it does not work very well, and of course there will be no updates.


----------

